# Blue cuckoo bee Thyreus sp.



## orionmystery (Sep 8, 2011)

Blue cuckoo bee, _Thyreus sp._ found at night.


----------



## DorkSterr (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice! Very sharp, great saturation and cool subject.


----------



## jrice12 (Sep 8, 2011)

Is this bug.... impaled?


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 9, 2011)

Thanks for looking and commenting.

That's how most solitary bees/wasps sleep at night.


----------



## Actinometro (Sep 9, 2011)

Technically correct photos with excellent compositions and a beautiful model.

#1 is one of your best shots I've seen.:thumbup:


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 9, 2011)

Actinometro said:


> Technically correct photos with excellent compositions and a beautiful model.
> 
> #1 is one of your best shots I've seen.:thumbup:



Thank you, Actinometro.


----------



## JustinZ850 (Sep 9, 2011)

Good stuff, awsome looking creature!


----------



## Saravin (Sep 9, 2011)

Outstanding Photography !


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 12, 2011)

Saravin said:


> Outstanding Photography !


 


JustinZ850 said:


> Good stuff, awsome looking creature!



Thank you Saravin, JustinZ850.


----------

